# Newbie looking for tank: Which one is better and can I put a plant+snail in it?



## Bearcho (May 12, 2012)

Hello
I'm new at the subject and I don't want to mess up as much as possible once I get a betta friend. 

Searching for aquariums I found this three that cached my eye, but I'm not sure of which one is better and if I can put one of the marine plants I saw in the Common Aquarium Plant Guide (I'm interested more on the java moss for some reason, but if you feel like there could be a better plant please tell me, I'm open to suggestions) and maybe one of the pretty snails I saw that sometimes one can keep inside to help clean a little bit (again, please do tell me if I'm thinking way over my head and if I should change my mind).

These are the aquariums, The first one is from Wallmart:

*Hawkeye AquaWave 2.5gal Aquarium with Hood, UGF & Pump*
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-AquaWave-2.5gal-Aquarium-with-Hood-UGF-Pump/14660254










The second and third ones are from PetSmart:

*Marina Mermaid 2.65 Gallon Aquarium Starter Kit*
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3806238










*Aqueon Mini Bow Desktop 2.5 Gallon Aquarium Kit*
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3611436&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls










And well, those are the ones that got my eye, I would appreciate your opinions so much.

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend! :-D


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

They all look good to me. The only problem I've seen with smaller tanks though is filtering and heating.

If you can baffle the filter and find a decent heater, then they are perfect. EDIT: Though some people don't have filters in smaller tanks because it may be a hassle to baffle. It just depends. I DO know for a fact that the mermaid tank filter has such a strong current, if positioned correctly, can create a mini-whirlpool inside the tank.

Though with a snail in that small of a tank, you would need to do more water changes because I heard that they poop....a lot.


----------



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

I just got the bottom one, and I think it's a really great deal! I got it from petco, though:
http://www.petco.com/product/12351/Aqueon-Aquarium-Mini-Bow-25-Gallon-Acrylic-Aquarium-Kit.aspx
Obviously it's WAY too small to house two bettas, I got rid of the divider xD. It looks really nice in person, even though it has a few bad reviews. It looks so nice and it's so compact. (I don't know about the filter... I may or may not use it, since it doesn't have a ton of impact on a small tank.)
I've heard good things about the Hawkeye one, too, though. I would have gotten that one if the Aqueon hadn't been on sale, so... I wasn't too sure if I liked the shape of it, though. It looks kind of... compressed?... to me. I wanted one that was wide and long.
Haven't heard anything about that Marina. I wasn't a huge fan of the color, tbh, but it does come with a background, gravel, and an ornament, which is a nice bonus. 2.2 lbs of gravel is a little small, though... I dunno, I like it thick.
I'm not sure about plants, sorry! But good luck picking a tank


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I would get the 3rd one if I were you. The problems with small tanks is a Filter.
You don't need a Filter, though. A Small Tank means more Water Changes!!!
If you really do want that type of Filter, just baffle, and it would be fine. It would even be impossible for you to cycle the tank.
For the Heater, a Heater built for Small Tanks should be fine. 
What ever tank you choose, remember, Bigger is always better!!!
For the Snails, they make a BIG Bioload so remember that. And some only eat Algae so pick a Snail you need.
For the Java Moss, it's a nice plant!!! It helps with the Ammonia, and your Betta can play with it. Hope This Helped!!! ;D


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

The Aquawave is ugly in person. It distorts the fish really bad. 

None of those tanks come with a heater, and the filters will all have to be baffled. You're going to have to pay for a heater anyway, so for the price of the tank plus a heater plus shipping you could get a 10 gallon tank, filter and heater at walmart or Petsmart. More space for the fish, chance to divide and get two fish later, and no worries about uneven heating. And easier to clean.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I personally wouldn't recommend the top one. I've seen it in person, and there's barely ANY room width-wise for the fish to swim.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

the last one seems the most practical for you and the fish.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I would think the first one since bettas like to have more horizontal swimming space - but given what others have said, the last one is probably best. You don't really need a filter for any of these tanks- just do 2 water changes a week. You should, however have a heater since they are tropical fish and all. Check out amazon.com if the local selection is poor. 25 watts would work with any of these tanks, and don;t forget the therometer. 

Personally, if it were me, I would check out 5 gallon tanks since you said you wanted a snail. With a 5G and a filter, the tank can hold a stable cycle and that will mean less water changes for you. Snails do poop alot but they are pretty neat to watch. 

If you are interested, here is a 5.5 starter kit for $35
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11459461

And this one for $33
http://www.petco.com/product/118221...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums
You can baffle the filter if its too strong


> he three light color options include high noon (pure white), twilight blue (pure blue), and moonglow (white and blue combination)


I would get it just for that - that sounds really cool


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to agree with MollyJean - just get a good ol' ten gallon with a filter and heater. Even if you get the plain rectangular 10 gal, you can buy seperate heaters and filters, often cheaper and of better quality than the ones you get in kits.
It would also allow you to have a snail, or even bottom feeders like cories. 

Java moss is a good plant, but doesn't do much for ammonia levels because it is a really slow grower. If you want plants that suck up ammonia, look for hornwort, duckweed, anacharis, lacefern and wisteria. These grow fast and therefore use more ammonia.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

DO NOT GET THE WAVE. I have it. It sucks. I hate it.

I recommend a Marina. They are beautiful. Rev's in one. 

























The filter intake is sogentle, Rev sits by it and chills. And the out is gentler than a Whisper, no need for a baffle.
I got another one to put Raph in.
I got them for 30 each. ^.^ But my place has them a bit cheaper. They even have the aqueon for like 29.99. lulz.

Out of those, i'd suggest the aqueon.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is the Tank we have,

.crProductInfo .imageBlock { text-align:center; padding:13px 0 4px 0; } .crProductInfo .imageBlock img { border:0px; } .crProductInfo .headerBlock a { color:#039; } .crProductInfo a { text-decoration:underline; color:#963; } .crProductInfo .reviewSummaryLink { text-decoration:none; } .crProductInfo a:hover { color:#c60; } .crProductInfo .buyBlock a { text-decoration:underline; } .crProductInfo .buyBlock .buttonsBlock { margin-bottom: 5px; } .crProductInfo .buyBlock .price { font-weight:bold; } .crProductInfo .used .price { font-weight:normal; } .crProductInfo .avail { font-size:9px; }
 
KollerCraft AQUARIUS AquaView 360 Aquarium Kit with LED Light - 3-Gallon by Aquarius Aquariums
$33.99 $29.97 
In Stock 


  


I love the Panaview-Hawkeye, 5 gal, will be our next one, for our next betta...but for now this is working great


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Bettas are ok in 2.5 gal, but thrive best in 5 + gallon.

For the price of those tanks, you can get a WAY better & WAY bigger one!!

Go to google and search "walmart aquaculture 10 gallon starter kit". It says $38 online, but I got mine in store for $30. This is the tank I bought and I have no complaints. It is great quality and awesome! (the tank is glass, so you don't have to worry about scratching it up like plastic ones) it has a filter.

Or you can get a 5 gallon for the same price, google "walmart tetra 5 gallon aquarium starter kit"

Sorry I cannot put links because I'm on mobile and walmart will no go to full site mode... One betta & 1 snail can live in a 5 gallon. But there's no point in wasting money on small plastic tanks when you could get that nice glass 10 gal. From walmart.  lmk if this helped you or not xD


----------



## kikitchi (May 19, 2012)

The Mini Bow 2.5 is the one I would recommend. But if you're able to get a 5 gallon tank, I would definitely consider the Mini Bow 5 instead ^^.


----------



## Bearcho (May 12, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your responces, I'm taking it all in consideration and I'm working on getting as much info as I can 
^__^


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

A 2.5 gallon is a bit small for a betta and a snail... the snail needs about a gallon itself, only leaving the betta with 1.5 gallons. You should get at least a 5 gallon before worrying about any tankmates.


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

In fact, why don't you try this? - http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-17774-...sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337527807&sr=8-2-spell

You could have TWO snails and a betta... win!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it is completely possible to have a snail in a 2.5 gallon with your betta. If that is what you want, you need to look into planted tanks, planted tanks can handle a much higher bio-load than non planted. In that case you will need proper lighting, a simple table lamp with a cfl will suffice for a 2.5 gallon. There are the pros and cons for plants and non planted tanks. I would recommend going for some low light fast growing beginner plants first if you elect NPTs (Natural planted tanks) as an option.

EDIT: oh and certainly invest in a water testing kit, so you can monitor your levels


----------

